# Moving to Bangkok in August for 2 months



## theforeignwife (May 5, 2011)

I'm moving to Bangkok in August with my family (including 2 children). We will be there until November. Where should we live? :confused2:


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*traffic concerns*



theforeignwife said:


> I'm moving to Bangkok in August with my family (including 2 children). We will be there until November. Where should we live? :confused2:


Foreign Wife:

Not enough details to answer. Bangkok is a very large area, approximately 600 square miles. 

Base your housing location on travel. Transportation is a critical parameter in Bangkok. Characterized as "a nightmare parking lot". Live near the location you are moving to Bangkok for. Review transportation, sky train, subway and buses. Also, review traffic for possible taxi transport. 

Select lodging accommodations to allow for a "short (time-wise)" commute.


----------



## cooked (Jan 30, 2011)

stednick said:


> Foreign Wife:
> 
> Not enough details to answer. Bangkok is a very large area, approximately 600 square miles.
> 
> ...


probably as good advice as you will get. Try to avoid using an estate agent or the internet, work colleagues or even people working at a hotel where you might stay initially would be much better sources.


----------

